# Costco: Karcher K555M - £50 off



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

It's in the "Spring Wallet" that they post out to members - the voucher is valid from 31/03/08 t0 06/04/08

Normal price is £199.99 plus VAT, offer price £149.99 or £176.23 inc VAT.

Other online shops have them listed at £299.



> The K555M Deluxe is a powerful pressure washer with fantastic cleaning performance. This 2000 watt unit has a maximum pressure of 120 bar and a water flow rate of 420 litres per hour that is ideal for heavy soiling and frequent demanding cleaning applications. It comes with the most comprehensive accessory package available in the UK including an integrated detergent tank and an in-built high-pressure hose reel for all-round convenience and fast operation. This unit also has plenty of stowage for the numerous accessories including the T200 hard surface cleaner that can be accommodated on board. The large ergonomically shaped wheels enable them to easily cope with steps.
> 
> *Standard accessories:*
> 9m High-pressure hose with hose reel, T200 hard surface cleaner, Variable Pressure Lance, Dirtblaster Lance, Rotary Wash brush, external fine mesh water filter, Integrated Detergent Tank, Full Onboard Accessory Storage.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Seen that, does seem cheap.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Just bumping this one - do any of you have any experience with the K555M?

It's a bit of an unconventional design but does it get the job done?










I can't see it on the Karcher site - is it an old model?


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

Bought one of these from Costco today and I can't even put the bloody thing together. No instructions (yes I have been through the packaging 100 times) and Focus are selling them for about the same price now too.

Did anyone buy one? Can you help me put it together. I have spent the last hour trawling the web for assembly instructions.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Only thing I would say is, why on earth would you need such a high pressure washer? Yes it does have longer hose and so forth but for the extra over their lesser pressure washers i dont think it is worth it.


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

The pressure is variable. But in addition to the car and bikes, I plan on using it on the Hot Tub, Decking and BBQ.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Even on other things like decking, concrete and so forth, 100 bars of pressure or even 80 will do a great job on it.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Finally some replies! (Even if they aren't glowing reports).

I'm still toying with the idea of getting one just because I want a new PW and like a bargain but I'll hang on I think - see how you get on


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Even on other things like decking, concrete and so forth, 100 bars of pressure or even 80 will do a great job on it.


So my 200 bar pressure washer is a bit ott then


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

jonjay said:


> Even on other things like decking, concrete and so forth, 100 bars of pressure or even 80 will do a great job on it.


OK so 80 bar is sufficient. This thing kicks out 120 which is only 50% more and not at all OTT. I would rather have too much than too little. A bit like BHP!

Anyway! Has anyone bought one and could you get the wheels on?

Ta.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Guzzler said:


> OK so 80 bar is sufficient. This thing kicks out 120 which is only 50% more and not at all OTT. I would rather have too much than too little. A bit like BHP!
> 
> Anyway! Has anyone bought one and could you get the wheels on?
> 
> Ta.


I am not having a go mate just saying my opinion on the more expensive product.


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

jonjay said:


> I am not having a go mate just saying my opinion on the more expensive product.


Cool - no issue.


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

Phoned Karcher today and they could not of been more helpful. 

The reason I was not able to assemble the pressure washer was due to a missing part(the axle). Karcher UK HQ just down the road from me in Banbury so I popped down there and they gave me the part and some cleaning fluids for my trouble.

Now I am very impressed with the product.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone else rate these? I am currently without a PW and this might be the one!!!!

Does the integral detergent tank mean I can do away with the foam lance and put a snowfoam / shampoo mix in there????????


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Guzzler said:


> Now I am very impressed with the product.


OK so that's one... I just need a couple more positives and then I might be able to go for it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have K3.99 which is quite a bit cheaper, and not far off its performance, but I have added the longer hose, patio cleaner attachment etc and the price of the K555M is less than all my stuff would have been. Seems like a good value deal to me IF you think you might want the accessories, but otherwise you might find a PW that offers almost the same but for much less :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

The two things that appeal to me most are the hose length and the hose reel, the patio attachment will be useful but probably only used once a year but I really aspire to a K7.85M because I like the wheels... Mmm... I guess this one does it for me because of all the onboard storage and spec and it looks a bit quirky


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> but I have added the longer hose, patio cleaner attachment


How do you find the patio cleaning attachment? Have you used it yet?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

evobaz said:


> How do you find the patio cleaning attachment? Have you used it yet?


works pretty well - certainly cleans thoroughly with MUCH less spray and splatter, but takes a little technique to keep the cover flat to your patio and avoid it flipping up on any cracks between slabs and spraying all over you 

recommended overall if you have a big patio or loads or doors you want to avoid hosing...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am pretty sold on this now, might be a trip to costco tomorrow!! Pity I binned my wallet with all the vouchers in it!!!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Pity I binned my wallet with all the vouchers in it!!!


Me too but they usually have them on the door or at the till


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I am pretty sold on this now, might be a trip to costco tomorrow!! Pity I binned my wallet with all the vouchers in it!!!


I should have the wallet somewhere. If you can hang off, I can post you the voucher (providing I can find it)


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

evobaz said:


> I should have the wallet somewhere. If you can hang off, I can post you the voucher (providing I can find it)


Thanks bud, I think I will turn up tomorrow and demand one, (thats usually my style...)


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

The T200 is amazing! It made my patio and drive way come up like new. Sorry I don't have any before and after pictures.

I also had an experiment with the Turbo lance thingy and that thing is dangerous!

Just for a heads up if you can't find the vouchers Focus deal is here for £24 more.

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/invt/223573


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Guzzler said:


> The T200 is amazing! It made my patio and drive way come up like new. Sorry I don't have any before and after pictures.
> 
> I also had an experiment with the Turbo lance thingy and that thing is dangerous!
> 
> ...


Can the T200 be used on monoblocks? Is it likely to blast all the sand out from between/below them?


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Does the integral detergent tank mean I can do away with the foam lance and put a snowfoam / shampoo mix in there????????


Good question. Anyone be kind enough to share their expertise on this Q?

Here is a link to the owners' manuals in case anyone else buys one without a paper manual in the box.

http://www.karcher.com/int/Service/usermanuals.htm?translationmode=&ACTION=SELECTTEILENR&ID=12743510&SELECT=Select+Product


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Does the integral detergent tank mean I can do away with the foam lance and put a snowfoam / shampoo mix in there????????


I suspect you could but you won't get a thick foam because there won't be the air content that the foam lances introduce to the mix.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Noticed they still have these in store at a slightly higher ~£199 inc VAT if anyone is still interested or got one last time and wants to give some feedback 

Karcher list one other supplier for it, they are more expensive but provide a nice pic:

http://www.wyevale.co.uk/Karcher+K555M+Plus+pressure+washer+package/1150001388,default,pd.html

I had a look at the one on display in store, feels really solid and the storage for all the bits is nice.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

get the 7.85 from Screwfix at £249.95

top of the range domestic model 

a) 12m onboard hose

b) 150 bar

c) 550 l/hr

d) operating temp up to 60 degree C - so can do 'hot' wash

brilliant


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> get the 7.85 from Screwfix at £249.95
> 
> top of the range domestic model
> 
> ...


And comes with a brass pump iirc, which I think can make a big difference, reliability-wise. Don't know if the 555 comes with a brass pump.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Car Key said:


> And comes with a brass pump iirc, which I think can make a big difference, reliability-wise. Don't know if the 555 comes with a brass pump.


the crazy world of fleabay sees these selling at over the Screwfix price and they are only graded machines with no Karcher warrany- madness


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> get the 7.85 from Screwfix at £249.95
> 
> top of the range domestic model
> 
> ...


Ah now that's interesting, the K7.85 is the one that makes me have a little sex wee when I think about it, I didn't know it was available at such a sensible price :thumb:

I may well be having one of those little tinkers 

Edit: Have you got a code for some money off? Seems to be £279.95 when I look.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

megaboost said:


> Ah now that's interesting, the K7.85 is the one that makes me have a little sex wee when I think about it, I didn't know it was available at such a sensible price :thumb:
> 
> I may well be having one of those little tinkers
> 
> Edit: Have you got a code for some money off? Seems to be £279.95 when I look.


thats funny/strange - i paid £249.95 about a week ago as it was reduced on their web site - now gone back up to £279.95 so must have been selling too well!

anyway - still well worth it at the new price!!


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Can the T200 be used on monoblocks? Is it likely to blast all the sand out from between/below them?


They answer to this is yes, and yes. However a pressure wash of any kind will remove sand from monoblocking, the answer is to guy a small bag and brush it over the blocks afterwards! Simple as!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> thats funny/strange - i paid £249.95 about a week ago as it was reduced on their web site - now gone back up to £279.95 so must have been selling too well!
> 
> anyway - still well worth it at the new price!!


It's meant to be - Screwfix sent me a 10% off voucher that expires at midnight tonight, it arrived on Monday but I've been weighing things up like I usually do.... went out to clean the cars tonight and my Argos PW won't power up, no idea why not, it was fine at the weekend.... a sign some might say?

So K7.85, free "next day" delivery and 10% off too 

Must remember to get the right fitting for my foam lance - I have a lavor fitment at the moment so I guess I'll just get one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220234987959


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

In my experiance buying from costco is always a good one

Even if you do not have the vouchers the staff on the tills know what is on offer and they always adjust the price

I have purchased things the week before and then gone back the week of the sale and they have given me back the discount ammount not to mention their 3 year warranty that well is just second to none 

If it is electrical and can be purcased from costco then I say even if it costs a little more and this has been the case on some items it is always worth it !


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree completely, they are a good company to deal with - what I've also found is that they will often knock the money off from a voucher before adding the VAT too so you save even more 

But I went with the K7.85 and decided to live the dream - I'll just have to try and pick up a T200 for my patio on eBay or something, I'm not paying proper money for one.


----------

